# Finally bought a console!



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2012)

(Well, not including the Wii.)

Bought the dirt-cheap VAT-free PS3 at Stansted's duty-free last week, picking it up on my way back through next Friday. 320GB console, plus Gran Turismo 5, Mass Effect 3, Uncharted 3 and a blu-ray - only 210 quid! 

Will pick up Skyrim when I'm back in the UK too - are there any other essentials I should look out for?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2012)

well if your getting skyrim you'll not need any other games for about 6 weeks


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the best football game - FIFA or Pro EVO?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2012)

FIFA, afaik.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 8, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> - are there any other essentials I should look out for?


 

Get Journey (you'll have to get it via the psn network, so you'll have to get a prepay card for that, unless you're happy about putting your cc details on their network)

It's easily in the top 10 games I've ever played, ever ever. It's quite short (about 2 hours to complete), but it's brilliant... especially the multiplayer, which really works, despite being completely anonymous, and not competitive at all (your interaction is limited to effectivly singing and dancing).  Although my missus has informed me I'm not to play it without her there as the multiplayer bit is too 'romantic'...


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2012)

All the Uncharted games, Little Big Planet 1, never played 2, Killzone 3, Resistance 1 & 2, Heavy Rain, Metal Gear Solid 4, God of War, Gran Turismo 5 and Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is great online, well worth getting.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 11, 2012)

Fallout3


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vote here for Heavy Rain - i loved it. And still playing Battlefield 3 since Nov of last year - brilliant online


----------



## 8ball (Jun 14, 2012)

I heard Heavy Rain was a bit marmite.

Loved Red Dead Redemption, Crysis 2 and Need For Speed 'It's a Lion - Get In The Fucking Car'.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, this is fun so far. Entering the fourth hour of system and game updates...


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Well, this is fun so far. Entering the fourth hour of system and game updates...



Ditch the dialup modem.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 16, 2012)

Crap internet speed where we live.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, bit of an arse, the old software update thing...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


>


 
I like the various famiclones that appeared in the 1990s, from places like mainland China and countries in South America.  Quite fun, and collectible.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2012)

Loving wipeout HD/Fury at the mo - a tenner on the online store.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 18, 2012)

oh and Red Dead Redemption... get that if you've ever liked a Spaghetti Western even a little bit...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 18, 2012)

Skyrim and GT5 are enough so far - haven't even opened Uncharted 3 or ME3. 

Not a good idea to leave the kids in charge, though - went to make a cup of tea while playing Skyrim; when I came back I was in jail.


----------

